# Advertising photography



## razook (Dec 3, 2009)

You can see my product photos here
http://www.scapephotography.co.cc:drool:


----------



## CSR Studio (Dec 7, 2009)

Your link doesn't work. Also, it is better to post your images rather than have a link.


----------



## ddeerreekk (Dec 8, 2009)

The website didn't load for me. It may have eventually, but I just closed the window. Best to post the images you'd like to be seen. Also, are you looking for critique? You didn't specify.


----------



## STOFFEL (Jan 21, 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]Very thanks a lot for sharing these website, image is very classic but c[/FONT][FONT=&quot]an't download website for me.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*


----------

